# Comcast says I have a bot



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

I got the email message today. I have Microsoft security essentials. Have just run a two day thorough scan last week. Am doing a quick scan now. Any suggestions on free software for bot removal?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Were the specific about what they say you have? What exactly did they say?


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

here is what they sent.......



Constant Guard&#8482; Alert *** Reminder Notice ***
IMMEDIATE ATTENTION REQUIRED 
Dear XFINITY Customer, 
Constant Guard from XFINITY identified that one or more of your computers may be infected with a bot. A bot is a malicious form of software that is used to send spam, host a phishing site, or steal your identity by monitoring your keystrokes without your knowledge. It may be possible you are unaware that your computer is infected with a bot. 
We strongly recommend you visit XFINITY.com/BotAssistance for important information on how to remove malicious software from your computer(s). 
We appreciate your prompt attention to this important security notice. 
Sincerely, 
Constant Guard from XFINITY


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

They haven't detected a bot. They're just trying to sell you something.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I agreed with that. That happens to a friend of mine a elderly lady and That its what I tell her don;t worry it is nothing but someone trying to Sell you something that is all.,


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

I believed the email because I have been invaded by so many trojans that I want to wipe the hard drive and start over. I went to the web site it recommended and there was nothing for sale, just a free download of Norton security suite for free since I am a comcast customer. Like I said earlier though, I have microsoft security essentials so have been scanning with that and killing trojans left and right. I think the man of the house went somewhere he wasn't supposed to and got himself a bit of a problem. I keep telling him until he can fix this stuff himself, stay away from those sites. He doesn't listen.

ETA: Thank goodness it isn't MY laptop! Hahahahaha! He'll be down for a while, till he decides he doesn't need ANYTHING he has saved on that computer and lets me re-format.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Nevada said:


> They haven't detected a bot. They're just trying to sell you something.


I agree. You may also have been infected with scareware by it. Download Malwarebytes free software and run it.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

mnn2501 said:


> I agree. You may also have been infected with scareware by it. Download Malwarebytes free software and run it.


Wouldn't hurt to scan, but getting an offer like that most likely doesn't carry a virus payload. Mail servers scan messages for viruses & spam pretty thoroughly. At least mine does.


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

Ok, newest development in the bot scare. He definitely has something. Had it before the email from "comcast" and I have been battling it all weekend. I think I have finally gotten it, we'll see on next reboot. It was a norton download (at this point I'm not really sure of that statement) that I couldn't get rid of. Still may not have. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

chickenmommy said:


> Ok, newest development in the bot scare. He definitely has something. Had it before the email from "comcast" and I have been battling it all weekend. I think I have finally gotten it, we'll see on next reboot. It was a norton download (at this point I'm not really sure of that statement) that I couldn't get rid of. Still may not have. I'll keep you posted.


What did you expect the report to show? Something like:

_"Your system is clean, so you don't need to buy our product."_


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

I still have not gotten that particular request. There has never been any software offered for sale yet, it was offered as a free download through my ISP, comcast. Let me correct that, I am not totally sure it was in fact comcast. I read an email on my own laptop from comcast and assumed it was referring to the laptop my SO uses for collecting trojans.  I did as the email requested and the fun really started. I think I have it under control. I picked up my stupid award today.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Anti Malware bytes is pretty good, but this one detects more stuff.

SUPERAntiSpyware.com - Downloads


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

chickenmommy said:


> I still have not gotten that particular request. There has never been any software offered for sale yet, it was offered as a free download through my ISP, comcast.


The way it will work is they'll let you download and use Constant Guard for free, but it will cost you to use it beyond some time period, usually 30 days. It's a common marketing technique.


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

Possum Belly said:


> Anti Malware bytes is pretty good, but this one detects more stuff.
> 
> SUPERAntiSpyware.com - Downloads


This is what I use.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks for the link!


----------

